# Seiko Monster



## SeanM (Sep 14, 2010)

Does anyone know what shops in the UK sell them? So I can see one in person?

Thanks!


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

I've never seen one in a shop. I love mine though, when I got it i was blown away by the quality and lume especially


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

The only shop I have seen these in is the Watch Lab (usually a kiosk/boutique in a shopping centre).

DONT buy from there though - the best price I've seen is Â£250 for black or orange, and thats twice what you should be paying. (bear in mind, they ship from abroad, not buy from a UK Seiko dealer, so you still get no guarantee).

No UK Seiko retail outlets have them, they are not a UK issued watch, which is why they are still quite sought after despite not being very expensive.

If you've found one at a decent price second hand, my advice would be to just buy it! They don't lose much cash second hand - Â£100 give or take is a good 'going rate', so if you buy one and don't like it, you're not gonna lose out.

Kev.


----------



## SeanM (Sep 14, 2010)

kevkojak said:


> The only shop I have seen these in is the Watch Lab (usually a kiosk/boutique in a shopping centre).
> 
> DONT buy from there though - the best price I've seen is Â£250 for black or orange, and thats twice what you should be paying. (bear in mind, they ship from abroad, not buy from a UK Seiko dealer, so you still get no guarantee).
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I really like them, right now I have a shitty Â£30 Accurist, broke it many times, and the links in the bracelet arnt solid, and pinch me, haha.

and now want a monster.

Going to America for 2 weeks in November, after that hope to save up for one.. Too bad watch shops dont do financing on cheaper watches!


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

Well timex's and invicta's go for buttons in the states do buy a couple there! Do they even make monsters anymore? I got mine off eBay new and with a 2 year guarantee with official card, signed and dated for Â£145ish. I'd just buy one, you'll love if regardless. Found out mine was made January 2000 even though i got it a few months back. It's the millennium monster!


----------



## SeanM (Sep 14, 2010)

thomasaurus said:


> Well timex's and invicta's go for buttons in the states do buy a couple there! Do they even make monsters anymore? I got mine off eBay new and with a 2 year guarantee with official card, signed and dated for Â£145ish. I'd just buy one, you'll love if regardless. Found out mine was made January 2000 even though i got it a few months back. It's the millennium monster!


Dont know if they still make them, my luck would be I would get the money and then they would end them... haha


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

Well, plenty for sale if you look around. I'd never sell mine, definitely my favourite watch that I own.


----------



## SeanM (Sep 14, 2010)

thomasaurus said:


> Well, plenty for sale if you look around. I'd never sell mine, definitely my favourite watch that I own.


Yeah, just a wife that hates to spend money. haha


----------



## Ryan1984 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cracking watch, you won't find one better for the money 

Ryan


----------



## rhodes (Jan 24, 2009)

The monster offer the best VFM out there. Save for one then take the plunge, expect to pay about Â£100 or a touch more for one with bracelet, but it should last for years. Certainly better than buying a cheaper watch and than having to replace it when it breaks!


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

rhodes said:


> The monster offer the best VFM out there. Save for one then take the plunge, expect to pay about Â£100 or a touch more for one with bracelet, but it should last for years. Certainly better than buying a cheaper watch and than having to replace it when it breaks!


I'll second that. Why do you think they have such a remarkable reputation? The quality and strength/reliability too is what you'd expect from watches costing several times this.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I tried to PM you, but It doesn't seem to allow me to with your current post level...

Roy our host sometimes has Monsters for sale, but it's been a while since i've seen him with one. I know there are some on a certain sales website that is named after a river and jungle in south america though - only ones i know for sale in UK









Hopefully that falls within the boundaries of decency, mods? :tongue2:


----------



## SeanM (Sep 14, 2010)

So what do you all prefer? Black or Orange? I like the Orange one, but it seems like it could get old pretty quick...


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

SeanM said:


> So what do you all prefer? Black or Orange? I like the Orange one, but it seems like it could get old pretty quick...


That's what I thought, so i bought the black. I prefer the hands on the black too, although ill probs get an orange one too one day


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

SeanM said:


> I like the Orange one, but it seems like it could get old pretty quick...


Nah, the OM is a classic unk:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The OP obviously made a mistake with the topic title, it should of course read...

*Seiko Monster, **WHY!?!* :blink:

:rofl:


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

SeanM said:


> So what do you all prefer? Black or Orange? I like the Orange one, but it seems like it could get old pretty quick...












Old..? How could this ever get old..?

:thumbsup:


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

vamos666 said:


> SeanM said:
> 
> 
> > So what do you all prefer? Black or Orange? I like the Orange one, but it seems like it could get old pretty quick...
> ...


True. I still want an orange one to go with the black, maybe on a rubber strap since my black has the bracelet.


----------



## Nik (Aug 25, 2010)

i really like these aswell, might keep an eye out on ebay for one

ive read they lost alot of time tho like + / - 30's secs a day or more, is that true? any feedback from owners on here


----------



## jobseeker (Sep 28, 2008)

I fell in love with the Red Monster :inlove:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Nik said:


> i really like these aswell, might keep an eye out on ebay for one
> 
> ive read they lost alot of time tho like + / - 30's secs a day or more, is that true? any feedback from owners on here


They run the 7S26 movement which is used in many Seiko models. Both mine (orange and black) run at approx +15 secs/day which I find acceptable. If you want real spot on accuracy you will either have to buy a quartz watch or spend an arm and a leg on a really top end automatic. It's up to you but I think that most people would find this sort of accuracy OK.

In short, like a lot of people here I can't really think of any better VFM watch in the Â£100 or so range.

Rob


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

Nik said:


> i really like these aswell, might keep an eye out on ebay for one
> 
> ive read they lost alot of time tho like + / - 30's secs a day or more, is that true? any feedback from owners on here


Mines always been spot on to within a couple of seconds i think. Had it running for a month roughly and not noticed it even a minute off.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Just Love Both Of Mine :man_in_love:


----------



## SeanM (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey

Yeah yeah, the orange looks nice and all. but i think of it as like halloween.. its nice for a few weeks, then cant stand it.

I just got approved for a credit card, gonna get some kind of monster... like the green, but will not spend that much haha


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

vamos666 said:


> Old..? How could this ever get old..?
> 
> :thumbsup:


It looks pretty c..old! :groan:


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

Google My watch shop go to the first response. They are UK sellers, selling for around the ebay price, but you get free shipping and they are an authorised dealer so you get the warranty card.


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

SeanM said:


> Hey
> 
> Yeah yeah, the orange looks nice and all. but i think of it as like halloween.. its nice for a few weeks, then cant stand it.
> 
> I just got approved for a credit card, gonna get some kind of monster... like the green, but will not spend that much haha


If you don't like the orange I'd go for the black one. I've never regretted it in the slightest. Most I've ever spent on a watch and by a long way it's my favourite.


----------



## SeanM (Sep 14, 2010)

so I was reading the difference between water resistant 200m, and divers 200m, the monster says divers 200, but ive read it for sale saying water resistant 200m

Which is it really?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

If it states "diver's" on the dial the watch will have to pass 125% of stated water resistance plus various legibility and shock resistance tests.


----------



## SeanM (Sep 14, 2010)

bry1975 said:


> If it states "diver's" on the dial the watch will have to pass 125% of stated water resistance plus various legibility and shock resistance tests.


so its a divers 200, not a water restistant 200?


----------



## SeanM (Sep 14, 2010)

So, I'm now in the position to buy my Monster... mywatchshopuk doesnt have any left, Amazon charges tons, some on ebay, but only with warranties through them selves...

Any one have suggestions as to where to buy one?

THanks!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

SeanM said:


> So, I'm now in the position to buy my Monster... mywatchshopuk doesnt have any left, Amazon charges tons, some on ebay, but only with warranties through them selves...
> 
> Any one have suggestions as to where to buy one?
> 
> THanks!


Best option: Get your post count up to 50+ and try a post in the Wanted section.

Failing that, its just a waiting game really. Hanging on for the right one to pop up.


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

SeanM said:


> So, I'm now in the position to buy my Monster... mywatchshopuk doesnt have any left, Amazon charges tons, some on ebay, but only with warranties through them selves...
> 
> Any one have suggestions as to where to buy one?
> 
> THanks!


You can get the OM here, very well respected seller...

http://cgi.ebay.com/SEIKO-SKX781K-ss-MONSTER-AUTOMATIC-DIVER-SKX781-band-/400164883792?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item5d2baf8d50

Cheers,

Angelis


----------



## SeanM (Sep 14, 2010)

So got my Seiko Monster Black today!! Bought from south-devon-watch-sales-ltd on ebay, came next day, new in box, with warranty card.

Curious, if you swim in a pool with it, does chlorine or anything hurt it?

Thanks!

Sean


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

SeanM said:


> So got my Seiko Monster Black today!! Bought from south-devon-watch-sales-ltd on ebay, came next day, new in box, with warranty card.
> 
> Curious, if you swim in a pool with it, does chlorine or anything hurt it?
> 
> ...


Nothing like that will corrode it but might smell chloriney I suppose. If I swim in any watch I just give them a rinse in some water. I don't think many things will damage them, they're seriously tough bits of kit. I know the feeling of wanting to keep it like new though, it was my first proper watch too.


----------



## Nik (Aug 25, 2010)

anyone got a mini-monster? seen a few on the bay with a nice white dial they look rather nice - a different dial and bezel to the monster, stuck which one ot get now


----------



## brokenbox (Sep 20, 2010)

Nik said:


> anyone got a mini-monster? seen a few on the bay with a nice white dial they look rather nice - a different dial and bezel to the monster, stuck which one ot get now


I like the look of them, but not sure I like the crown position (3 o clock). Are they actually any smaller?

Putting some cash aside for a monster. Will probably go with black but would really like a white faced one or unusual colour. Difficult to find a uk seller for the more unusual ones, can't really be bothered with customs hassle, long postage times etc. Currently been waiting ages for a Parnis!


----------



## SeanM (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey guys..

so I havnt worn the monster much, too big, getting it sized tomorrow, but I realised that it keeps going dead.. is this bad for it? Is it worth getting a winder to keep it moving? I wont wear it at work, I work in a warehouse, so dont want to hurt it.. kind of wear it on the way to work, put the crappy one on for work, then monster afterwards..

dont know if that much wearing would keep it going long enough


----------



## Nik (Aug 25, 2010)

brokenbox said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > anyone got a mini-monster? seen a few on the bay with a nice white dial they look rather nice - a different dial and bezel to the monster, stuck which one ot get now
> ...


i think they are the same size just the mini has a glass back so you can see the movement and is half the WR rating, i really like the look of the white mini monster, have a few online that i am watching on the bay, see a few monsters sell for around Â£100 but all seem a bit suspect - none have papers or boxes and said got on trips but why would you bin the papers?

i am a bit stuck i like the orange alot but think it will lose its appeal once ive had it for awhile, the black monster is nice but the white mini is just a bit different, so stuck between the white and the black, who knows who knows, think i will see which i can get at a better price, i think i will get it from signapore on one of the many ebay sellers as shipping is cheap and it will only take a week or two to get here but will save about Â£75-100


----------



## Nik (Aug 25, 2010)

a good vid showing the difference in all the models


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

SeanM said:


> So got my Seiko Monster Black today!! Bought from south-devon-watch-sales-ltd on ebay, came next day, new in box, with warranty card.
> 
> Curious, if you swim in a pool with it, does chlorine or anything hurt it?
> 
> ...


Got about 15 divers in my collection and the OM is the only one i have ever swam with,sea =pool whatever.Believe me you won`t Hurt it.Terry


----------



## brokenbox (Sep 20, 2010)

Excellent vid there, but it has now confused my choice! Will have to just buy both methinks....


----------

